# Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?



## LastManStanding (11. Mai 2019)

*Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

Joa Hi,
Heute Abend hatte ich mal wieder unheimlich viel Zeit. Ich habe mich mit dem Einbau einer Ultraschall Quelle beschäftig natürlich konnte !ICH! die Funktion nicht festellen bei 23.000Hz^^
So war ich etwas gefixt und habe einige Online Versuche gestartet um mich selbst zu fragen; Was kann ich mit 30 und Bautätigkeit eigentlich überhaupt noch so wahrnehmen. So habe ich jetzt ewig lange alle Möglichen Tests Durchpforstet und lag bei allen bei rund 17.000Hz in diesem *Test hier* lag ich nach einigen Durchläufen bei 17.300Hz im Mittel. Ich weiß es Kommt auch immer auf die gegeben Qualitäten an und eine echter Test beim Fachmann wäre sicherlich eindeutiger, aber ich finds also grobe Richtung sehr Nett.

Als Over Ear Kopfhörer habe ich die Panasonic HD, und der Sound kommt über das Asus Xonar 7 MK II!
Ich dachte immer ich höre schlecht und bin auf einem Ohr Taub... Das hat meine Mutter immer gesagt. Also hat sich mich damals Angelogen

Mich würde mal interessieren was andere noch so hören

Gruß
LMS


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

diese Pseudo Tests kannst du vergessen. Das fängt bei der YT Komprimierung an (ich glaube die schneiden oberhalb 15kHz bereits alles raus) und endet bei deinen Kopfhörern. Was können deine Kopfhörer denn übertragen?
Für einen richtigen test bräuchte es einen Frequenzgenerator und passende Kopfhörer die weit über 20kHz übertragen können.

In deinem Alter schätze ich allerdings, dass bei 15-16kHz schluss ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

Hoertest - Welche Frequenzen hoerst du? | Funkkopfhoerer & Bluetooth-Kopfhoerer

Hier kann man das besser testen.
18.000 Hz höre ich noch, 19.000 nicht mehr. Bin auch 30.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

17500 höre ich. Bin etwas über 30. Warum das niedriger ist als der Schnitt - habe als DJ gearbeitet, das ist also als Berufskrankheit zu zählen wenn man das einige Jahre macht


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hoertest - Welche Frequenzen hoerst du? | Funkkopfhoerer & Bluetooth-Kopfhoerer
> 
> Hier kann man das besser testen.
> 18.000 Hz höre ich noch, 19.000 nicht mehr. Bin auch 30.



wie bereits gesagt, diese Tests sagen nicht viel aus.
Ich bin 46 und höre bei diesem Test mit meinen Superlux Mittelklassehörern 20kHz und über meinen 10€ Xiaomi Bluetooth Lautsprecher 19kHz (was der überhaupt nicht schaffen kann)


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

Nicht nur das, es kommt auch auf die eingestellte Lautstärke drauf.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

Ich würde mal einen ECHTEN Hörtest bei einem Hörgeräteakustiker oder HNO machen, bevor ich so einen Internettest mache. Aber der Unterschied, der dabei dann herauskommt, der wäre Interessant.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

Einfach mal zum Ohrenarzt gehen. Der kann das präzise messen. Alles andere ist da nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

Solange ich die Worte/Sätze "Feierabend", "Bier ist da" und "Essen ist fertig" höre ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*

Laut dem Test höre ich nur bis 14 Khz. Aber ich glaube das liegt eher an meinen billigen Kopfhörern, da ich sonst recht gute Ohren habe.
Beim letzten Test durch die Betriebsärztin war jedenfalls noch alles in Ordnung.
Ich höre auch selten wirklich laute Musik oder setze mich großen Lärm aus.
In Diskos bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gegangen.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> diese Pseudo Tests kannst du vergessen. Das fängt bei der YT Komprimierung an (ich glaube die schneiden oberhalb 15kHz bereits alles raus) und endet bei deinen Kopfhörern. Was können deine Kopfhörer denn übertragen?
> Für einen richtigen test bräuchte es einen Frequenzgenerator und passende Kopfhörer die weit über 20kHz übertragen können.
> 
> In deinem Alter schätze ich allerdings, dass bei 15-16kHz schluss ist.



Das dies keinen offiziellen Test darstellt/ersetzt ist mir volkommen klar. Aber für eine Einordnung reicht es allemal. Das hier auch immer die gegebenen Qualitäten mit endscheiden habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben. Qualität der Aufnahme der Hardware, Testbedingungen..alles völlig klar.
Wenn ein  Echter Fachmann mit experten Equiment seinen job macht, muss es ja qualitiv besser sein als ein 1000 mal Kopiertes Video

anbei:
Hören werde ich für mein alter wohl schon über durschnitt. Das hat mir die letzte Untersuchung beim Spezialisten vor 1,5 Jahren gezeigt. Bis auf einem kleinen Peak auf den durschnittswert war die Scala immer deutlich drüber. Hören ist ja sowiso viel Kopfsache. Wenn irgendwo ne Uhr tick werde ich irre. Im Büro dann, muss ich meine Armbanduhr abnehmen manchmal muss ich sogar den Monitor raus ziehen wenn der PC aus ist weil die LED beim Blinken "Surrt"(ja es ist die LED 100%^^). Ganz viel Kopfsache sowas.

Nichts desto trotz ich finde das als grobe Richtung SUPER. Auch wenn viele Faktoren das Ergebniss leicht trüben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alte Ohren? Was können deine Ohren Heute noch!?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> wie bereits gesagt, diese Tests sagen nicht viel aus.
> Ich bin 46 und höre bei diesem Test mit meinen Superlux Mittelklassehörern 20kHz und über meinen 10€ Xiaomi Bluetooth Lautsprecher 19kHz (was der überhaupt nicht schaffen kann)


Die Frage ist ja, ob man auch den richtigen Ton hört oder ein Störgeräusch. Zumindest im Tieftonbereich scheint mir das ganze recht zuverlässig sein.
Meine 2 Nubert Boxen gehen bsplw. von 25 – 22 000 Hz.
Wenn ich mir die passenden Audiosamples anhöre, ist es tatsächlich so, dass man bei 26 Hz noch einen Ton zu hören bekommt, bei 24 Hz (bei den Boxen meines Vaters noch zu hören) allerdings nicht. (Ja, nicht das Ohr, sondern die Boxen sind hier der limitierende Faktor) Wieso sollte die Angaben im Hochtonbereich dann nicht passen?


----------

